# Need an advice. Cut or bulking?



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi there 

I need an advice regarding starting my diet plan. I lost lot of weight in the past months. I always be overweight since 12-13. Now I am 21 years old and I weight 75kg x 178cm tall

These are photos of my body

https://www.dropbox.com/s/58r7lhh1nlcilgn/IMG-20141102-WA0001-1.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3qcq8qktr8grvhp/IMG-20141102-WA0004-1.jpg?dl=0

What do I should do?

Cut or bulk and then cut?

How I can get rid of that ugly old-fat? I want to be tonic

Thank you everyone for every advice


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd clean bulk, keep cutting and there'll be nothing left of you.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Not looked but cut anway, prove you can first - if your fat now you don't want to end up even fatter.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Not looked but cut anway, prove you can first - if your fat now you don't want to end up even fatter.


Lazy [email protected], look at his pics lol

He's just got a couple stubborn areas of fat, but pretty skinny really.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Agree with Hudson on a clean bulk. You overall bf% might come down a bit anyway if you clean bulk successfully.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Lazy [email protected], look at his pics lol
> 
> He's just got a couple stubborn areas of fat, but pretty skinny really.


Sorry.

Whats your current training @des25


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

No training at the time. I will start asap. Can you help me with that?

So, I should start with bulk?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> No training at the time. I will start asap. Can you help me with that?
> 
> So, I should start with bulk?


You need to read the stickies at the top of each section for advice on working out your daily food needs and beginners routines.

Too early to be thinking cut or bulk.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok thank you

Before starting a diet plan, I want to be sure regarding what to doing. Do I go with a bulk? Or, if I cut until I reach 70kg and a lower bodyfat? (and what's mine %?) Or, what about a normcaloric mantaining my weight? I don't want to become a fatty guy again lol

Sorry for my many question but I am new in this world


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> Ok thank you
> 
> Before starting a diet plan, I want to be sure regarding what to doing. Do I go with a bulk? Or, if I cut until I reach 70kg and a lower bodyfat? (and what's mine %?) Or, what about a normcaloric mantaining my weight? I don't want to become a fatty guy again lol
> 
> Sorry for my many question but I am new in this world


Thats alright mate, we all start somewhere.

Turn it on its head, you need go start training, worry about cut or bulk later, train for 3 months, eat clean healthy food around the 2000 calorie mark per day.

Stickies - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Thats alright mate, we all start somewhere.
> 
> Turn it on its head, you need go start training, worry about cut or bulk later, train for 3 months, eat clean healthy food around the 2000 calorie mark per day.
> 
> Stickies - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/


Thank you mate. I read the stickies in the link

So, I start with 2000cal? I calculated my Bmr and tdee, and 2000cal is a cut for me


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you mate.

I read the stickies in the link

So I should start with a 2000cal diet? I calculated my BMR and TDEE and 2000cal is a cut for me


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Id personally just eat slightly above maintenance (clean bulk) and lift as heavy as you can. Consistency is key, noob gains will allow your body to change well quite quickly.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

I fear that if I start a bulking I will come back to my starting situation (fatty) and I don't want to


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

des25 said:


> I fear that if I start a bulking I will come back to my starting situation (fatty) and I don't want to


if you overeat but do not lift..and yes you will be fat again...

priority is to change the body shape. get more mass on your pecs, back, shoulders and legs..when you have enough (well, there will never be enough muscle after you started lifting) mass, you can then cut to lean out...

if you cut when you have skinny fat body shape, you will just be skinny...skinny is not shredded! unless of course you goal is to fit into a pair of skinny jeans..then...of course, by all mean cut...


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

And if I do as you told me, I will lose that fat? My wish is only to be tonic, I don't want to become a wardrobe...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/creatine/257796-creatine-cutting.html

Havd a read of this thread


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

It depends what you want..

Majority of people on here are going to say you need to bulk, if you just want to lose stubborn fat but not get big then cardio and careful eating should lean you out.

I'd bulk, start off with "Strong Lifts 5x5" as a routine or something.

Here's the link:

StrongLifts 5x5: A Simple Workout To Get Stronger


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/creatine/257796-creatine-cutting.html
> 
> Havd a read of this thread


I read the thread. Are you telling me that is better to start getting creatine?



silverzx said:


> It depends what you want..
> 
> Majority of people on here are going to say you need to bulk, if you just want to lose stubborn fat but not get big then cardio and careful eating should lean you out.
> 
> ...


What about a bodyrec with a normocaloric? Or at least I can do a very little bulk (max 10% calories on my TDEE) ?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/creatine/257796-creatine-cutting.html
> 
> Havd a read of this thread


I read the thread. Do I should start getting creatine?


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Your not even fat bro! As everyone said it's just about shaping up! How much do you know about lifting have you been in a gym before and that wasn't a dig it was a simple question lol plenty of you tube channels on exercises and correct form. If you don't know much I wouldn't cut though clean bulk would be a better option if you just want to loose the fat and shape up, of you cut you won't av nothin on you I agree with @Hudson bro


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

frankie1905 said:


> Your not even fat bro! As everyone said it's just about shaping up! How much do you know about lifting have you been in a gym before and that wasn't a dig it was a simple question lol plenty of you tube channels on exercises and correct form. If you don't know much I wouldn't cut though clean bulk would be a better option if you just want to loose the fat and shape up, of you cut you won't av nothin on you I agree with @Hudson bro


Can almost guarntee you he wants to see muscle not be bigger.


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea I never said get bigger I said shape up mate


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

I read the link. Should I start getting creatine?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

what about a bodyrec with a normocaloric instead of a bulk? What do you think?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> I read the link. Should I start getting creatine?


No I was meaning look at the pictures at the end. Train hard for 3 months, get some muscle definition, see if you still want to bulk after that.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> No I was meaning look at the pictures at the end. Train hard for 3 months, get some muscle definition, see if you still want to bulk after that.


Yes I saw the pictures and the result were wonderful. So do I start cutting + getting creatine to help me build the muscles?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> Yes I saw the pictures and the result were wonderful. So do I start bulking + getting creatine to help me build the muscles?


No mate - the guy had dieted to get like that, same with my AVI picture, cut first, prove you can do it.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> No mate - the guy had dieted to get like that, same with my AVI picture, cut first, prove you can do it.


Yes, I writed wrong. I was meaning cutting. But reading on the internet I saw many other "skinny fat" with my same problem that have resolved with a light clean bulk and then cutting. I don't know what doing lol. I just want getting rid of that anaesthetic fat lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> Yes, I writed wrong. I was meaning cutting. But reading on the internet I saw many other "skinny fat" with my same problem that have resolved with a light clean bulk and then cutting. I don't know what doing lol. I just want getting rid of that anaesthetic fat lol


Simple then

Diet, incrementally lift heavy weights and eat creatine.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Simple then
> 
> Diet, incrementally lift heavy weights and eat creatine.


For diet you mean cut or the light clean bulk I mentioned in my post before?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> For diet you mean cut or the light clean bulk I mentioned in my post before?


Calorie deficite mate, no such thing as a light clean bulk.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd sort that shoulder out first... looks about 6 inches higher than the other lol

Also forget about cutting or bulking... just f'in train.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

wow... how about start lifting?? why would you even care if you "cut" or "bulK" when you are not lifting weights yet

as you are a beginner you can easily put on muscle even in a calorie deficit just keep your protein intake high, just do it and dont worry about creatine... LIFT WEIGHTS


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Calorie deficite mate, no such thing as a light clean bulk.





2004mark said:


> I'd sort that shoulder out first... looks about 6 inches higher than the other lol
> 
> Also forget about cutting or bulking... just f'in train.





night06 said:


> wow... how about start lifting?? why would you even care if you "cut" or "bulK" when you are not lifting weights yet
> 
> as you are a beginner you can easily put on muscle even in a calorie deficit just keep your protein intake high, just do it and dont worry about creatine... LIFT WEIGHTS


Ok mates. I will start lifting weight and follow a very light ipocaloric diet (about 2000cal ) . Am I right?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Can I post my diet so you can correct it and give me some advice?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

please do


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

PRO 2gr/kg

FAT 1.1gr/kg

BREAKFAST

25gr Whey

300gr Milk

TOTAL 291.5 KCAL 16.5 CHO 29.8 PRO 12.2 FAT

*workout*

post-WO

25grDexstroise

25gr Whey

25gr Maltodextrine

TOTAL 284 KCAL 47.75 CHO20.5 PRO 1.7 FAT

LUNCH

120grRice

20gr Olive oil

150gr Chicken breast

2 Eggs

TOTAL 915 KCAL 99.62 CHO 53.95 PRO 31.88 FAT

DINNER

150grChicken breast

30grOlive oil

20gr Rice cakes

TOTAL 513 KCAL 15.9CHO 36.14 PRO 32.46 FAT

DAILY TOTAL 2003.5KCAL 179.77 CHO 140.39 PRO 78.24 FAT

Any advice?


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm no nutrition expert, but i'll start.

Have something proper for brekkie, few eggs on toast, bowl of porridge, anything is better than nothing, you can still have the protein shake afterwards.

You don't need maltodextrin and dextrose in your post workout shake, I just have malto and whey in mine.

And get some veggies in your diet.

Kcals, protein, carbs and fat aren't too far off. Depends if your cutting/bulking etc and what cals you need for maintenance.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Cut 400 off your calories and increase weights by 20%


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hudson said:


> I'm no nutrition expert, but i'll start.
> 
> Have something proper for brekkie, few eggs on toast, bowl of porridge, anything is better than nothing, you can still have the protein shake afterwards.
> 
> ...


I prefer drink in the breakfast. I don't want to cock lol

Regarding post wo I always read that malto e dextrose should be used together



saxondale said:


> Cut 400 off your calories and increase weights by 20%


My tdee is about 2300 kcal. I should cut to 1900kcal?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> I prefer drink in the breakfast. I don't want to cock lol
> 
> Regarding post wo I always read that malto e dextrose should be used together
> 
> My tdee is about 2300 kcal. I should cut to 1900kcal?


Yes mate.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Yes mate.


What can I delete to reach 1900kcal?

The diet is ok?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> What can I delete to reach 1900kcal?
> 
> The diet is ok?


Like the other guy said, im not a nutritionist but can onlh say what I would do.

Toast and jam for breakfast

Cheese salad for lunch

Piri piri chicken breast and spicey rice for tea.

5 cups of tea or coffee, thats me done for today.

Tommorow will be the same maybe tuna for lunch and quiche for tea - you get the idea


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Like the other guy said, im not a nutritionist but can onlh say what I would do.
> 
> Toast and jam for breakfast
> 
> ...


No protein in the breakfast?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't read any other comments but me personally would hit the weights hard and get some muscle first.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I haven't read any other comments but me personally would hit the weights hard and get some muscle first.


Are you saying that is better a bulk?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

des25 said:


> Are you saying that is better a bulk?


I would yeah because if you cut now you might just end up looking really skinny.Whereas if you bulk first and then cut you'll have some muscle to show after your cut.Also more muscle mass burns more calories.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I would yeah because if you cut now you might just end up looking really skinny.Whereas if you bulk first and then cut you'll have some muscle to show after your cut.Also more muscle mass burns more calories.


I don't know what to do lol.

Someone tells me bulk, others tell me cut


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Eating , loads and getting fat doesnt mean you're magically going to have muscles underneath the fat by next year more likely you'll just become a fatter version of yourself


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Eating , loads and getting fat doesnt mean you're magically going to have muscles underneath the fat by next year more likely you'll just become a fatter version of yourself


You don't need to eat loads to bulk. Just over your maintenance calories. It's what I did and what I'm doing now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You don't need to eat loads to bulk. Just over your maintenance calories. It's what I did and what I'm doing now.


Did you start from a fat position as the OP would be?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Did you start from a fat position as the OP would be?


I am now lol


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone

I have decided. I don't want become fattier than now so I Will start cutting and get creatine. How many grams I should get of it?


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

ffs 4 pages for should I cut or bulk lol


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hudson said:


> ffs 4 pages for should I cut or bulk lol


It's been an hard decision lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

3 tablets once a day


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> 3 tablets once a day


i bought the powder ones... There's much difference?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> i bought the powder ones... There's much difference?


Dunno mate.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Dunno mate.


And how many grams are 3 tablet?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

1000mg


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> 1000mg


Is 1gr enough?


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

des25 said:


> Is 1gr enough?


Anyone? I have read about 6gr (3 pre 3 post wo). Is correct?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> Anyone? I have read about 6gr (3 pre 3 post wo). Is correct?


3 tablets once a day - 3g


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> 3 tablets once a day - 3g


Thank you mate


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@des25

Please don't keep submitting the same post again and again. If a post goes for moderation just be patient. Repeatedly trying and rewriting it just slows down the process and means it's more likely to be deleted.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lorian said:


> @des25
> 
> Please don't keep submitting the same post again and again. If a post goes for moderation just be patient. Repeatedly trying and rewriting it just slows down the process and means it's more likely to be deleted.


Hi Lorian. I'm sorry

I didn't know about the moderation regarding post (in fact I opened a thread asking why my post didn't show )


----------

